# Can't find appropriate size light/hood for 125 gallon tank



## spikegamer (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a 125 Gallon aquarium that's 72in long and 18 in wide. The top is divided into three 22in long by 16 wide sections which is my problem. I am unable to find and versa tops or light strips to fit into these sections. what options do i have for this tank?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Build or buy a canopy to match your stand, you can also have your local glass company make you some glass tops(which is what I did) which is much cheaper than you think.

Also...you can buy a 72" t5HO light fixture for cheaper than you think.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I know somebody with the same tank and they found versa tops for it. They also have 72 inch lights like razor said


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a 125g Aqueon with 2 crossbars (center braces) and I found the glass Versa tops. If youre looking for a plastic hood where the light fits on top of, I doubt youll have much luck finding those unless you find them used. Theres only one place online I found that sell the glass tops.

As far as a light, I used a 48" quad T5HO light fixture on my tank. Theres plenty of cheap T5 fixtures on eBay that are 72" if you want a 6ft light.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Instead of acquiring glass tops- you could purchase 1/8" acrylic tops. If you go that route, check with any local ACE hardware store as I found they're much more reasonable.

Once you have the tops, you then could purchase any light fixture. :thumb:


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

the tank you have is an aqueon tank.(not 100% sure though) i believe theyre the only ones that divides their 125 into 3 section


----------

